# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αντε να περισσεύουμε

## Boxer

Καλώς τον γείτονα
Πρόλαβες και έκανες κανένα scan να δει τι βλέπεις;
Πιθανά βλεπεις τον panoramix ο trackman έχει βγεί προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας (απ ότι έχω μάθει).
Για κόμβος το πας ή πελάτης (να δούμε να μπορούμε να βολευτούμε και εμείς :: 
Πού αριβώς είσαι γιατί και εγώ είμαι στο ύψος του Βερόπουλου αλλά καμμία 10-ρια στενα προς τα μέσα (Γέρακας).

Βαγγέλης

----------


## Boxer

Το προηγούμενο σχόλιο πήγαινε για απάντηση στην ανακοινωση τουνέου κόμβου στο ύψος του Βερόπουλου αλλά τελικά μου βγήκε νέο θέμα!! Κουράγιο παιδιά θα προσαρμοστώ.

Βαγγέλης

----------

